# Best food to make my piranha grow



## NINJA05

hey, i was just wondering if any of you knew what would be the best food to make my piranha grow.....FAST. rite now he is about 4 inches in size, and i have been feeding him about 15 or so goldfish a week. is there anything i can do to make him grow faster. it almost seems like he isnt growing at all Thanz


----------



## LaZy

Krill,meat,shrimp,beefheart,worms


----------



## Winkyee

:welcome:

What kind do you have?
what size is his tank?


----------



## tecknik

Exactly what lazy said


----------



## NINJA05

ok, i have a 30 gallon tank, and yea where do i get beef heart, is it expensive???


----------



## Guest

supermarket in the deli section, real cheap


----------



## Blackdude

But keep your water temperature at 82 to 84 Celsius


----------



## Tommy V

Blackdude said:


> But keep your water temperature at 82 to 84 Celsius


 Celcius?!?, you don't want to cook the fish there man, farenheit!


----------



## JesseD

anything high in protein will help them grow faster.

earthworms are very high in protein and free in the back yard :nod:


----------



## pamonster

expecially big old night crawlers!


----------



## v4p0r

when i was trying to make my reds grow fast i fed them beefheart and chicken twice a day plus all the pellet food they would take and i kept the temp in the high 80's and they shot from 3 inches to over 6 in just a few months. Although with feeding them that much that often you want to make sure you have a good filtrations system to keep up with all the shitting and such


----------



## mmmike247

Lace everything with vitamin injections!!! not kiddin ya


----------



## 808homegrown

LaZy said:


> Krill,meat,shrimp,beefheart,worms





> it's also good to feed them a variety... but beef heart seems to do the trick!


----------



## v4p0r

you can get this reptile vitamin powder that you can put in their food too it seem to help with the color and liveliness of my p's


----------



## tweaked

Raw Shrimp with shell on plus lottas water changes.


----------

